# Asus eeepc 1000H problems on FreeBSD 10-BETA4



## Ikinoki (Dec 4, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I installed the latest available BETA4 of 10BSD FreeBSD 10 to set up some testing platform. I thought Ralink problems were fixed, but no. So first everything went fine and installed without a problem, then I ran the system for a long time running X and Bitcoin/Armory, then I had an Internet breakdown. So I reset the router to check if it is a problem. After that my wlan0 interface is unable to see the SSID/BSSID of my WiFi whatever I do. It shows "no carrier". And when I scan it lists only neighboring SSIDs. Other systems (Windows 7, Linux Mint, Android phones) are unaffected, they are perfectly fine actually.


----------



## Ikinoki (Dec 4, 2013)

Ok, I found the bug. Apparently wpa_supplicant went nuts and blacklisted or temporarily disabled my network so it was not visible in wlan0 scanning. Running wpa_supplicant manually did not work, because a working version was already running, thus disabling the connection. I shut down the system and waited some time, after that turned it on, and it did not work because wpa_supplicant.conf was really messed up (it tried to connect to the SSID without a name and stuff like that). I redid the configuration, but it still did not work. Some debugging said the key is wrong - but that seems impossible? It worked before and I'm sure the key is the same (the router configuration shows it, and other systems work). Finally I just decided to add a random number to the PSK in wpa_supplicant.conf and restart wpa_supplicant receiving the same error, then stopped and changed the PSK back.

And it started working. Now I'm thinking of buying voodoo books, because otherwise this piece of sh** is not tolerable. How can a pre-shared key configuration be so bugged? Is there a cached version somewhere?


----------

